# Erie Canal, I meet alot of great people



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I just wanted to share..........I ride the Erie canal just about every weekend. I always leave from Lockport NY and head east, then back again. I have rode this trail for the last 3 years and just about every ride my G/F and myself always meet nice people traveling across country. The latest was a mother and son (9 years old) riding from Boston to the west coast WTF! The kid was a dynamo! One Guy was 75 yrs old and recently did the Iowa ride? sounded tough. Then there was the mid 20's lady that left Washington state, went thru the rockies and was found on the canal (OMG the thighs on her was amazing!!) She was packing close to 10 gallons of water plus loaded with luggage......My latest an toughest ride, We did a 100 miler, we take our time and was 2 days. We did not push ourselves like on the road bikes, we just have a nice time and get to see things.....Just wanted to share as it is a great ride.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you post a map,, sounds like fun..


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a basic map/info Parks & Trails New York - Visit Canalway Trail This guy meets a lot more people then I do Trailside Bicycles is a Full Service Bicycle Repair Shop Located Between Rochester and Buffalo


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I Chose The Road Less Traveled.
Sounds like a great ride . I was hoping one day to take a sojourn and do the whole trail.
Thanks for the map link


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

slomofron said:


> (OMG the thighs on her was amazing!!)


How were her wings? *head desk*


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

chriscc63 said:


> I Chose The Road Less Traveled.
> Sounds like a great ride . I was hoping one day to take a sojourn and do the whole trail.
> Thanks for the map link


I like the less traveled. There is even some great bars and 2 wineries close to the trail, LMAO.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

headloss said:


> How were her wings? *head desk*


 Great wings ( we are in Buffalo)..LOL. Great set of hams!!


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

slomofron said:


> Great wings ( we are in Buffalo)..LOL. Great set of hams!!


Glad you had a good trip! That's the best part about bicycle travel, meeting people along the way!


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

For those that are interested on what it looks like. Beast of Burden 100 Mile Summer 2013 - YouTube Altho not about biking this event is what is happening this weekend, should be a interesting ride this weekend.


----------

